# السلام والاطمئنان لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث



## اني بل (5 يناير 2011)

*ما أحوج كل إنسان إلى السلام والاطمئنان، لكي يستريح قلبه وفكره، ويشعر 

بالهدوء في حياته.والسلام على ثلاثة أنواع: سلام مع اللـه، وسلام مع الناس، 

وسلام داخل نفسه يمكن أن نُسمِّيه السلام القلبي** ...*​
*
«« أمَّا السلام مع اللـه، فيكون بطاعة وصاياه، والسلوك في حياة الفضيلة 

والبِرّ. ذلك لأنَّ الإنسان الذي يحيا في الخطيئة والإثم، ويبعد عن الصلاة 

والعبادة، إنما يُبرهِن عملياً على أنه في خصومة مع اللـه ومع كل سكان 

السماء. ولكي يصلح موقفه، ويكون في سلام حقيقي مع اللـه، عليه بالتوبة 

ونقاوة القلب، أمَّا السلام مع الناس، فله جانبان سلبي وإيجابي. ففي الجانب 

السلبي لا يدخل في صراعات واشتباكات وخصومات مع باقي الناس، ولم 

يحمل في قلبه حقداً أو عداوة ضد أحد. أمَّا العُنصر الإيجابي في السلام مع 

الناس فيكون بالتعاون معهم، وبالحُبّ والمودَّة، وتقديم الخير للكُل، والحِرص 

على مشاعر كل مَن يتعامل معه... أمَّا السلام القلبي داخل النفس، فيكون 

بالبُعد عن كل أسباب الاضطراب والقلق والخوف، مع الاطمئنان من جهة حياته 

الخاصة ومستقبله، والاطمئنان أيضاً على مُحبيه ومعارفه. وهذا النوع من 

السلام الداخلي سيكون موضوع تأمُّلنا في هذا المقال. بحيث نتحدَّث عن 

مصادر وأسباب السلام والاطمئنان، والعوامل التي تُساعد في أن يفقد الإنسان سلامه...*​
*

«« لكي تحيا يا أخي في سلام واطمئنان، عليك قبل كل شيء أن تؤمن بحفظ 

اللـه ورعايته وعنايته، وأنه يهتم بك أكثر من اهتمامك بنفسك، ويُدافع عنك، ولا 

يسمح بأن يصيبك أي شر أو ضرر. وتؤمن أيضاً أن اللـه قادر على كل شيء، 

وفي قدرته يمكن أن يُخلِّصك من كل متاعبك ويحل كل مشاكلك. وأنه أقوى من 
كل قوى الشر التي قد تحاربك.*​
*

إن كان عندك مثل هذا الإيمان، سوف لا تنزعج أمام أية مشكلة أو ضيقة. بل 

ستكون مطمئناً أن اللـه في رعايته لك سوف لا يتركك أو يتخلَّى عنك**.*​
*
تؤمن أيضاً أن حياتك في يد اللـه، وليست في أيدي الناس يتصرَّفون فيها كما 

يشاءون، يؤذونك أو يُغيِّرون مسار حياتك حسب أهوائهم! إن كان لك هذا الفِكر، 

سوف تخاف وتضطرب وتفقد سلامك، وتظل تُفكِّر ماذا سوف يحدث لي؟! أمَّا 


إيمانك بأنَّ اللـه سوف يرعاك، فإنه يُدخِل الاطمئنان إلى قلبك**...*​
*
من مصادر الاطمئنان أيضاً: قوة القلب. أعني قوة الشخصية التي لا تخاف ولا 

تتزعزع بسهولة. بل تستطيع أن تجابه المشاكل في صمود وثقة. لا تضطرب، بل 

بفكر هادي مُتزن تبحث عن حلول وإن لم تجدها يمكنها أن تصبر وتحتمل دون أن 

تفقد رجاءها ودون أن تفقد سلامها. وعكس ذلك النفوس الضعيفة التي تنهار أمام مصاعب الحياة وأمام عدوان الناس*​
*

إنَّ العاصفة تستطيع أن تهز شجرة الخروع، ولكنها لا تهز السنديانة أو البلوطة أو 

أيَّة شجرة لها جذور قوية وعميقة في الأرض. كذلك الأمواج لا تستطيع أن تؤذي 

باخرة أو سفينة قوية تشق طريقها في البحر وتسير مطمئنة. ولكن هذه الأمواج 

يمكنها أن تتعب قارباً صغيراً أو سفينة فيها ثُقب يسمح للماء أن يترسَّب إلى 

داخلها ... لذلك كُن قوي القلب ولا تفقد سلامك أمام المشاكل والضيقات. كُن 

مِثل الجنادل الستة التي في مجرى النيل لا تقوى عليها الأمواج ولا العواصف والأنواء، لأنها ثابتة راسخة** ... *​
*

«« كذلك إن أردت أن تحيا في سلام واطمئنان، عاشر أناساً أقوياء القلب لا 

يضطربون، وسوف تجد أن سلامهم الداخلي ينتقل منهم إليك، ذلك إن حاولت أن 

يكون لك نفس صفاتهم واعرف أنَّ الصفات القوية يمكن أن تنتقل من شخص 

إلى آخر بالعِشرة والمُحاكاة. فمَن عاشر الشجعان يُمكن أن يقتبس منهم 

الشجاعة. ومَن عاشر الحُكماء يُمكن أن يتعلَّم منهم الحكمة. وبالمِثل فإنَّ مَن 

يُعاشر المطمئنين يمكن أن يسري الاطمئنان منهم إليه، ويستريح قلبه بكلمات الطمأنة التي يقولونها له، فتهدئ روعه.*​
*

ومن الناحية الأخرى يمكن عدوى النقائص أو الأمراض النفسية تنتقل من 

شخص إلى آخر. فمَن عاشر المصابين بالوهم، ما أسهل أن يُحاربه الوهم أيضاً. 

ومَن يجلس مع شخص مُرتعِب ومرتعد، يمكن أن ينتقل الرعب إليه أيضاً 

بالعدوى. إذ يقول له ذاك: " ألَمْ تعلَم، لقد حدث كذا وكذا، ولابد أن تكون النتائج 

وخيمة جداً ومُرعِبة فيحدث ويحدث "، حينئذ قد يسري الرُّعب إليه .. على أن كل 

ذلك يحدث مع النفوس القابلة للضعف والسهلة التأثُّر. أمَّا أقوياء القلوب فيكون 

لهم صمود ...لذلك كُن قوياً من الداخل، وليكن اطمئنانك نابعاً من داخلك، وليس من الظروف الخارجية المؤثِّرة سلباً أو إيجاباً**.*​
*

«« ومِمَّا يُساعد على السلام القلبي والاطمئنان، البُعد عن الوهم والشك، وكافة أنواع المخاوف التي تزعج النفس.*​
*
والخوف الذي يُسبِّب الانزعاج والاضطراب وينزع الاطمئنان والسلام، له أسباب 

داخلية وخارجية. فهناك بعض صغار النفوس يخافون ويضطربون من لا شيء، 

ويتصوَّرون متاعب لا وجود لها، كالذي يُقال عنه إنه "يهرب ولا مُطارِد" أو أنه 

يتخيَّل أنَّ له أعداء يحاولون الفتك به، فيفقد سلامه القلبي بسبب هؤلاء الأعداء الذين لا وجود لهم إلاَّ في مخيلته**.*​
*

أو قد يكون الخوف والاضطراب بسبب الشكوك، إذ يُفكِّر ماذا تراه سيحدث؟ لعلَّ 

مشكلة تنتظرني! مثل فتاة يأتي شاب لكي يخطبها، فتظل تتعبها الشكوك: هل 

ستعجبه أم لا تعجبه؟ وهل ستتم الخطوبة أم يمضي الخطيب ولا يعود. وهذا 

الشكّ يفقدها اطمئنانها، إذ لا توجد ثقة بالنَّفس ... أو مِثل طالب يتقدَّم إلى 

امتحان، أو طالب وظيفة يتقدَّم إلى الاختبار الشخصي** Interview فيضطرِب ولا 

يطمئن. هل يجوز الاختبار بنجاح أم يفشل فيه. إنها شكوك ومخاوف لا تنتهي. فالشكوك تُسبِّب الخوف، والخوف يولد شكوكاً.*​
*

«« وقد يفقد الإنسان اطمئنانه بسبب عوامل نفسية: كالذي يؤمن بالحسد، 

وبما يسمونه "العمل" أو السِّحر. ويظن أن أيَّة نعمة تأتيه لابد وراءها أعين مَن 

يحسدونه عليها، فيقول: إنَّ فلاناً عينه صعبة جداً، أخاف من نظرته الحاسدة 

التي قد تفلق الصخر! أو يخاف أن منافسيه يعملون له عملاً ليؤذيه!!*​
*

إنسان آخر جبان، يُسبِّب له جُبنه خوفاً واضطراباً، أو له خوف طفولي، فيخاف 

من الظلام وما يختبئ فيه. أو كمَن يركب طائرة، وإن حدث مطب هوائي يضطرب ويظن أنَّ النهاية قد أتت**!*​
*

وهناك مَن يفقد سلامه واطمئنانه بسبب الخوف من المرض ومن الميكروبات 


وتلوث الجو والماء وإمكانية العدوى. وهناك متدينون يخافون من حروب 

الشياطين ومن مكرهم وحيلهم. وفي كل ذلك لا يُفكِّرون في نعمة اللـه الحافظة التي تمنح السلام والاطمئنان**!.*​منقول للامانة 
​


----------



## النهيسى (9 يناير 2011)

*شكرا
موضوع رااائع جداا
  سلام  الرب يسوع
​*


----------



## اني بل (7 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا​*
> _*موضوع رااائع جداا*_
> _*سلام الرب يسوع*_​


 
وسلامه معك


----------



## kalimooo (8 مارس 2011)

موضوع  جميل  

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## اني بل (10 مارس 2011)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع جميل
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


 
ميرسي الك


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أبريل 2011)

مقال راااااااااااائع جدا يا انى
شكرا ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

